

The night the IETF turned off IPv4 - muriithi
http://arstechnica.com/articles/culture/ietf-ipv6-switchoff.ars

======
xirium
Why isn't RFC1365 more widely implemented? This would provide all of the
address space needed and without needing a grand switch-over.

